# vascular...



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Any tips guys on how to become more vascular?

When my body fat was lower i still wasn't vascular, and i know people who have higher b/f percentages than me and are more vascular..

Yet again is it all down to genetics?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you and your genetics thing .. personally it's down to low body fat and dryness meaning the amount of water your holding. i have had days where i got vains runing through my abs kinda crazy


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

not sure about this one but again surely some of it has to be genetics again, im by no means lean at all yet my arms,pecs,delts are vascular -- arms very lol

mixture of both bodyfat levels and genetics imo


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry cant resist some self whoring


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

wicked bro nice pic


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

sizar said:


> wicked bro nice pic


thanks Sizar, got to say its the only thing im happy with at the mo lol rest needs alot of work:lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

great pic man, and thanks for the comments


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Few shots of EQ will put ropes down your arms......lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my legs and arms are sick vascular... they just so happen to be the leanest places on my body


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Kezz said:


> my legs and arms are sick vascular... they just so happen to be the leanest places on my body


i think im the same in the leanest bits, i tend to hold all fat around my mid section :cursing:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Anavar....apart from that mate,you and this genetic thing,yes lots of things comes down to genetics.

Remember you can only pee with the c0ck you have got.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

pea head said:


> Anavar....apart from that mate,you and this genetic thing,yes lots of things comes down to genetics.
> 
> Remember you can only pee with the c0ck you have got.


lmao ok mate, i'll keep that in mind... :laugh: thanks though.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Thought I'd jump on the self whorage bandwagon:





Not quite at your level Ryoken, but then I'm natty scum, no tren boosted vascularity for me :laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just power [email protected] that will help.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

power ****? as opposed to a normal ****? lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Thought I'd jump on the self whorage bandwagon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some decent vascularity mate, tren does seem to help but tbh they are like that most the time, better when body temps up,heart rates increased from training etc:thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

ryoken said:


> thats some decent vascularity mate, tren does seem to help but tbh they are like that most the time, better when body temps up,heart rates increased from training etc:thumbup1:


Yeah for sure, hot and high bpm with a bit of pump and it's 100 times more obvious.. I took them photo's just now, cold, after sitting on my @rse watching a film. lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah you have good some good vascularity there milliong, must say im slightly jealous.. lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

just realised that i accidently posted this in the welcome lounge and i dont know how to move it, sorry mods!


----------

